# Share your recipe here on TalkClassical!



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone here who cooks can share some recipes? I am getting bored of the same food again and again every week and need some more variety.

Thanks, any receipes?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

good chili - deer burger or ground turkey, stew meat, brown the meat with chopped shallots - add can tomato sauce, can beans (your favorite), can rotel - add your preference of chili seasoning, a bit of brown sugar, simmer a long time, salt/pepper to taste.
I've also used a variety of peppers rather than the rotel. Some cubed pork steak can give a good texture. When I used antelope, it just cooked away. Of course, onions work like shallots, if you prefer them. Garlic is ok if not too much.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Really quick one, that I found in a newspaper & adapted:

For two - Cook 200g of pasta; meanwhile, cut a yellow pepper into strips and fry it very lightly in olive oil and with a clove of garlic sliced for about 5 minutes. Next add herbs - fresh mint, or some dried Italian herbs & cumin seed. Then add some strips of Parma ham - we just use a packet, which contains about 5 thin strips. Finally mix in a pot of cream/creme fraiche or yoghurt - the former is much thicker and tastier. Season to taste. Warm it through. By this time the pasta is cooked al dente, so drain it, and mix it in with the pepper-and-ham. The recipe says save a little of the pasta water to thin out, but I don't. 
Finally add some parmesan cheese - or grated cheddar - about 50g - and toss a couple of times; add black pepper. 

It takes about 15 minutes but is very tasty. Peas or black olives could be added too, if you like.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Simplicity is the recipe. Stick to real food: vegetables, grains, fruits, nuts, cheeses, legumes, etc. Recognize that a balanced meal consists of carbohydrates (fuel the body), proteins (build the body) and plants (fibre, vitamins, nutrients... the forces of life). These can be combined in a gazillion ways, separately or mixed together. Enjoy food for its basic properties, textures and tastes. Enjoy herbs and spices to add variety.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

As Bro says above. ↑ ↑ ↑


It is good to have a selection of seeds and pulses nicely labelled and accessible to add texture and flavour to meals, as well as herbs and spices. 

Keep stores of root crops too, as they tend to last well, and can be used to knock up something tasty pretty fast.


Home-made soup is good, as a huge number of combinations of ingredients are possible.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Two teaspoons Kosher Salt.

8 oz. spring water, lukewarm.

Blend for one minute at medium speed.

Gargle thoroughly.

Thank me in the morning.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Tortillas, one spicy mix of vegetables & (minced) meat the way you are used to, one 'sweet' mix with fresh apple & whatever you want add ('what the house has to offer'). Now wrap one mix in one tortilla & the other mix in another tortilla, until (in Holland ready made tortillas are sold in six or in eight pieces) all the tortillas are wrapped. All should look the same from the outside. Now heat the tortillas as you like it & serve them. The fun of this recipe is that you don't know what you will taste until you cut & bite the bite. Especially fresh apples (with a bit of cinnamon) that are heated and turn into compote or sauce taste marvelous in a corn wrapping!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A typical Dutch recipe, very easy & healthy: "Hete Bliksem"= Hot Lightning. You need two kinds of apples, say 'Elstar' & 'Golden Rennet', but every kind will do (also one kind will do, Sweet & Sour tastes better). Peel the apples, cut them in pieces & add the same amount of potatoes into one big pan. Cook them and mash them. In the same pan on top one may also add sausages, but better take them out just before you start to mash. Serve the Hot Lightning with lots of black pepper & the sausages and voilá... Warning: this stew tends to stay hot very long!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> A typical Dutch recipe, very easy & healthy: "Hete Bliksem"= Hot Lightning. You need two kinds of apples, say 'Elstar' & 'Golden Rennet', but every kind will do (also one kind will do, Sweet & Sour tastes better). Peel the apples, cut them in pieces & add the same amount of potatoes into one big pan. Cook them and mash them. In the same pan on top one may also add sausages, but better take them out just before you start to mash. Serve the Hot Lightning with lots of black pepper & the sausages and voilá... Warning: this stew tends to stay hot very long!


Thanks! I have meaning to try out some tasty Dutch recipe soon .


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> A typical Dutch recipe, very easy & healthy: "Hete Bliksem"= Hot Lightning. You need two kinds of apples, say 'Elstar' & 'Golden Rennet', but every kind will do (also one kind will do, Sweet & Sour tastes better). Peel the apples, cut them in pieces & add the same amount of potatoes into one big pan. Cook them and mash them. In the same pan on top one may also add sausages, but better take them out just before you start to mash. Serve the Hot Lightning with lots of black pepper & the sausages and voilá... Warning: this stew tends to stay hot very long!


Taggart & I really fancy the sound of this, TxllxT! - Thanks!


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Umi I am hungry already. I cook every single day and I like it. I enjoying cook international food but mostly is going wrong and my family love it anyway.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Lassi:

Not the tiresome Collie, but a refreshing drink from India.

Blend equal quantities of natural yoghurt and milk, together with a generous amount of salt.

Pour a glass, light an incense stick, and enjoy it with memories of endless warm dusty days in the subcontinent.


----------

